

[ANN] Zeus IDE – Version 3.97t Released - high5
http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397t.html

======
high5
Zeus is a language neutral programmer's editor/IDE which includes support for
the Go language.

This latest version has been updated to support the Go 1.3 release.

A list of some of the Zeus features specific to Go can be found here:

[http://www.zeusedit.com/go.html](http://www.zeusedit.com/go.html)

A list of other features new to this release can be found here:

[http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397t.html](http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397t.html)

 _NOTE:_ Zeus is shareware, runs natively on the Windows platform and runs on
Linux using Wine.

